# Envoi de mails impossible depuis 15 jours



## Linette89 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, sur la route des vacances, je me suis aperçue que je ne pouvais envoyer de messages alors que j'en reçois sans problème. Je suis sur un Macbook blanc, version Lion 10.7.4. 
et chez Orange. 
En message, j'ai : " impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp-msa.orange.fr, le serveur smtp-msa.orange.fr a refusé a refusé une connexion sur le port 587"
Dans le petit cadre qui s'affiche en dessous, dans la liste des serveurs, il y a  "smtp-msa.orange.fr (déconnecté)"

J'ai fait tout ce que je savais faire, à savoir, modifier les ports (25, 110, 465), rien n'y fait. 

En attendant, je me dépatouille en passant pour les messages urgents par la messagerie d'Orange mais c'est c...car je n'y ai jamais rempli le carnet d'adresse et je ne l'aime pas. 

Bref, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qui se passe voire me sortir de ce bintz ?

Bien à vous, 

Linette


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 essaye avec le serveur smtp.orange.fr.

Mail / Préférences / Comptes.

Sélectionne ton compte, puis en bas, à droite de serveur d'envoi (SMTP) clique sur la petite flèche et choisis "modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP"

Clique sur le "+" pour ajouter smtp.orange.fr

Puis en bas clique sur "Avancé" :

Laisse les ports cochés par défaut.

En face de Authentification, choisis "mot de passe"

Saisis le nom de l'utilisateur : ce qui devant l'@ dans ton adresse mail Orange.
Puis le mot de passe de messagerie Orange.

Clique sur OK, et Appliquer les modifications si c'est proposé quand tu fermes la fenêtre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> essaye avec le serveur smtp.orange.fr.



Il ne faut pas cocher *n'utiliser que ce serveur* ... ensuite sauvegarder ce réglage


----------



## Linette89 (2 Septembre 2012)

Purée ! Ca marche ! merci, merci et merci !!!

Pourquoi le serveur a t'il été changé ?


----------

